# Openoffice und Umlaute zum Verzweifeln

## dambacher

Hi

Ich verwende hier app-office/openoffice-2.4.1 und habe extreme Probleme mit Umlauten:

Starte ich openoffice von der Konsole oder aus dem Menü ohne dass es schon offen ist, läuft alles wunderbar und fehlerfrei. 

Starte ich Openoffice mit einer meiner Tabellen-Dateien, bekomme ich statt äöü die Zeichen °%, ö, accon circonflex und  fl als Ligatur. Sogar in den Menüs sind diese Zeichen dann falsch. Es ist unabhängig von der Schriftart im Dokument und auch in den Systemeinstellungen. In allen anderen Dateien sind die Zeichen auch falsch

Jetzt habe ich eine Textdatei mit aöäß in verschiedenen Schriftarten gemacht. Öffne ich die zuerst, wird danach auch die andere Datei richtig dargestellt. Öffne ich die nach der anderen Datei, sind alle Zeichen falsch.

Was kann das sein?

/dambacher

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 04 Sep 2008 06:30:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sajinet"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb branding cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvdr emacs gdbm gimp gimpprint gnome gnome-print gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv jpeg kqemu ldap maildir mdnsresponder-compat mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre perl png postgres python qemu quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session smp spl sse sse2 ssl syslog tcpd tiff type1 unicode usb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## dambacher

Also es ist egal ob selbst übersetzt  mit 32bit oder 64bit oder als Bin-Version. Auch auf verschiedenen Rechnern ist das gleiche zu sehen.

Die gleiche Datei unter ubuntu 8.04.1 wird aber richtig angezeigt.

Ich glaube das hat was mit den Bibliotheken für die Schriftarten.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?

----------

## hitachi

Ich versuche gerade meine Box auf utf-8 umzustellen und dann sieht man ja immer alles so wie man es selber gerade liest. Darum würde ich mal die /etc/locale.gen anschauen.

----------

## dambacher

Guter Tip. meine locale-gen wurde tatsächlich auf einem Rechner überschrieben, aber auch nachdem ich die locales neu generiert habe, bleibt der Fehler.

Was mich wundert ist, das die locales verschieden geschrieben sind:

```

# locale 

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8

# locale -a

C

de_DE.utf8

en_US.utf8

POSIX

# locale-gen --list

de_DE.UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8

```

einmal ".utf8" und beim anderen "UTF-8". Ich habe nicht gefunden, wo das her kommt.

Dann habe Ich beide ausprobiert, aber keine Verbesserung erreicht.

/dambacher

----------

## hitachi

Ich habe mich nach folgendem gerichtet: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml Ich hoffe, dass sonst jemand qualifiziertere Antworten geben kann.

----------

## dambacher

Genau nach der Anleitung habe ich es auch gemacht. Dann werde ich mal meine glibc neu übersetzen und schauen ob sich da was ändert.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Bei mir gehen die Umlaute im OOffice. Hab auch UTF 8

```

# locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8

# locale -a

C

de_DE.utf8

POSIX

# locale-gen --list

de_DE.UTF-8

```

Sebastian

----------

